# Hello



## Evangeline (May 23, 2010)

Hey, I am from Torbay, South Devon. I dont own any mice but wish to own some in the next few months.
I am 18 years old and totally love animals, my name is NOT evangeline its Marni but I am getting a husky bitch in the next 6 months and her name will be Evangeline

The pets I currently have are:

Shadow a Black Labrador who will be 3 in August (also up for stud so PM me fore more info) http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/3568/dsc01631copy.jpg
Buster a Cairn mix who was 10 in May http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/6443/busterboy.jpg
Missy a Yorkie who is a year old in July http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/5466/1000450t.jpg 
Nyoka a Blue Pied Budgie with yellow tints in her white feathers who is just over a year old http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/2384/1000675w.jpg
Jess a Black Lionhead Rabbit who is 5 and only just found out hes a boy not a girl (no photos of Jess)
Molly and Dolly a pair of female Husky Roborovski Hamsters (sisters) who are about 22 weeks old I think 
Molly Left Dolly Right - http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/7478/1020713w.jpg
Stanley and Harry a pair of male Agouti Roborovski Hamsters (brothers) who are approx 24 weeks old I think
Harry - http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/3253/1020724.jpg
Stanley - http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/3811/1000541.jpg

I also have 5 Agouti Robos born 1/6/10 http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/4750/1021187.jpg and 4 pinkies born 8/6/10 (no pic yet) not sure of the colors till they go shopping and get there new coats.

Also in my zoo is 2 fish tanks, one 3ft tropical set up and one 1ft coldwater set up.

If I have forgotten anybody I will post as soon I remember them.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome! 

I like your pictures, particularly the Yorkie. They always seem to have such expressive little faces!


----------



## Evangeline (May 23, 2010)

The yorkie had actually just came back from the groomers and she was meant to be having a full body clip but instead they just did her eyebrows and ears...

Not quite sure why but im not fond of that photo of her. I will try and get a better one of her soon


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Heya!!! Wow someone from nearer my neck of the woods! Im in weston super mare!

If you get into mice breeding and want to go to shows you can travel up to me and we go together! Cool beans!

Plus i need somewhere in Torbay to go on holiday is there any room in the Zoo for me lol.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there.
So pleased to meet you

:welcomeany


----------



## Evangeline (May 23, 2010)

I actually have no where for even me to stay lol. Theres a few good hotels and stuff to stay in (to be honest torbay isnt the best of places to go on holiday too its not very nice)

I do want some mice if my boyfriend will let me. He says the robos are enough but a few are for sale.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

